# When does Ariens ship the new models?



## Ariensnewb (Oct 4, 2021)

Back in August I treated myself and ordered a Platinum 24 SHO. My dealer said they would get them 'before winter'. I said OK, not much I can do with it in the summer anyway. Now I am hearing about companies having supply chain issues and part shortages etc... I called my dealer and they said "it'll be here in November", which seems to be cutting it a little close IMO. 

Should I be worried? Has Ariens had any supply issues? Have they started shipping new models yet? Or is it just that my dealer hasn't placed his order yet? So much anxiety over a snowblower.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Probably sitting out in the harbor on one of those hundreds of container ships .....


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Someone posted a photo of the new Ariens in stock at a big box store today, so they are shipping them.

I would suspect there won't be the same output at the American factory as previous years, due to offshore supply shortages, mainly engines made in China .

I would keep in touch with your dealer over the next 4 -6 weeks, squeaky wheel gets the grease.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

lots of 10k series machines that need good homes!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

My 2 older Ariens 10000 series are in stock, and running great .... 

Ohhh, and my new Ariens 932 series I got with no engine, which I put a 7HP tecumseh on, and my new Cub Cadet I fixed, and my JD 732 I restored, as well as my Dad's Yardman 7100 series ... yeah, I am all set with my personal fleet ....


----------



## Divotdm (Oct 4, 2021)

In the same boat here in WI. Just ordered a Platinum 24 SHO today. Dealer had plenty of Deluxe and regular models in stock but no platinum or pro models. He said " before the snow flies"


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

This has been discussed in other threads... and I think it's safe to say that expectations of previous years are no longer the norm.

Ordered a new machine? Cross your fingers, pray, do the snowblower dance... all three maybe.

If all that fails, as mentioned there are plenty of old workhorses out there just waiting for another lease on life.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

Oneacer said:


> Probably sitting out in the harbor on one of those hundreds of container ships .....


Thanks Joe Biden


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

CarlB said:


> Thanks Joe Biden


Personally I don't believe the global pandemic and subsequent fallout is Joe's fault.

Very thin ice Carl... let's end that BS right now please.


----------



## pchalpin (Mar 31, 2015)

CarlB said:


> Thanks Joe Biden


Indeed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ariensnewb (Oct 4, 2021)

I just found this article in the Milwaukee Business Journal, unfortunately I don't have subscription









CEOs of Ariens, Generac predict supply-chain woes will last until 2023 - Milwaukee Business Journal


The theme of the panel discussion was “Optimism in Wisconsin Manufacturing,” but the CEOs of Generac Power Systems and Ariens Co. shared their pessimism about resolving supply-chain woes — predicting the challenge will last at least until 2023.




www.bizjournals.com





I'm not feeling very confident I'm going to get the blower I ordered. May have to make alternate plans.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Looks like it is going to be a season for selling used snow blowers at premium prices.
I would start looking now and find a decent one that will meet your needs. 
If your new machine comes in, you will probably be able to sell the used one for more than you paid, especially after the first snow storm.


----------



## Divotdm (Oct 4, 2021)

The dealer I went to had plenty of Ariens snowblowers in stock. Just the Commercial and Platinum models haven't shown up yet.


----------



## LenD (Nov 17, 2020)

Monction NB has them 


https://atlanticoutdoor.ca/products/ariens-platinum-30-sho-snowblower


----------



## ktl5005 (Oct 19, 2020)

CarlB said:


> Thanks Joe Biden


Yeah don't think he is at fault for the worldwide worker shortage, material shortage, people quiting their manufacturing and transportation jobs. Keep your personal political belief out of this and stay on subject unless you have factual, evidence based information that you can supply as proof to these personal political claims, otherwise it is just an “personal opinion” that has no facts to back up the useless claim. Keep this thread on subject.


----------



## ktl5005 (Oct 19, 2020)

pchalpin said:


> Indeed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Stay on subject of the thread and keep your political beliefs out of it unless you have factual, evidence based information that you can supply as proof to these personal political claims, otherwise you are just like everyone else. Keep this thread on subject.


----------



## ktl5005 (Oct 19, 2020)

This was at my Lowes this past weekend. Other than that EFi Deluxe the rest were Compacts. With that said ill still stick to local dealer of them. Got my Platinum 24 last year, since then the website says price is up $200


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

ktl5005 said:


> Yeah don't think he is at fault for the worldwide worker shortage, material shortage, people quiting their manufacturing and transportation jobs. Keep your personal political belief out of this and stay on subject unless you have factual, evidence based information that you can supply as proof to these personal political claims, otherwise it is just an “personal opinion” that has no facts to back up the useless claim. Keep this thread on subject.


i don't answer to you!


----------



## ktl5005 (Oct 19, 2020)

CarlB said:


> i don't answer to you!


Your right but your also and adult acting like a child with that comment and without the evidence to support your claims just make yourself sound and look foolish. My toddler has a better attitude than half the adults these days..........


But I digress. 

I am personally waiting on the new LED replacement housing for my 24 Platinum but so far no one has an in stock date on it.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

ktl5005 said:


> Your right but your also and adult acting like a child with that comment.


I can say the same about your comment.


----------



## ktl5005 (Oct 19, 2020)

CarlB said:


> I can say the same about your comment.


True, but I wasn't the one to begin to derail this thread, I just called you out and now you resorting to typical tactics when pressed for the evidence. Deny, deflect, change the subject. lol


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Play nice ......


----------



## ktl5005 (Oct 19, 2020)

Back on subject, I am waiting to get my hands on the Ariens replacement LED light and housing, but my local dealer has no idea when they will be in stock. It is the same across every industry presently. It is a crap shoot and we all must have patience and get along and not blame companies or their workers because we don't have products.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

ktl5005 said:


> Back on subject, I am waiting to get my hands on the Ariens replacement LED light and housing, but my local dealer has no idea when they will be in stock. It is the same across every industry presently. It is a crap shoot and we all must have patience and get along and not blame companies or their workers because we don't have products.


So this is a kit that allows the use of LED VS a regular bulb? That would be sweet if they offer something for other makes . I would expect it will have a rectifier to convert to DC voltage.

As far as the other comments it's much more than one man causing a problem and I agree with ktl5005 100% . We are going thru some never before seen issues right now so just let it slide.


----------



## ktl5005 (Oct 19, 2020)

nitehawk55 said:


> So this is a kit that allows the use of LED VS a regular bulb? That would be sweet if they offer something for other makes . I would expect it will have a rectifier to convert to DC voltage.
> 
> As far as the other comments it's much more than one man causing a problem and I agree with ktl5005 100% . We are going thru some never before seen issues right now so just let it slide.










that LED light in the new design. It’s part number 72104400. Direct for replacement for previous halogen models.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

nitehawk55 said:


> So this is a kit that allows the use of LED VS a regular bulb? That would be sweet if they offer something for other makes . I would expect it will have a rectifier to convert to DC voltage.
> 
> As far as the other comments it's much more than one man causing a problem and I agree with ktl5005 100% . We are going thru some never before seen issues right now so just let it slide.


The 2022 Ariens models come with a LED headlamp assembly. Ariens has developed that headlamp as an assembly that retrofits 2012 Ariens machines and up with the same LED headlamp. Typically the voltage can stay at AC, it does not have to be DC. I have ordered the kit but it is back ordered.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

CarlB said:


> i don't answer to you!


That's right, you answer to the forum rules.

One more political reference and you're going on vacation.

Consider yourself warned.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

Town said:


> The 2022 Ariens models come with a LED headlamp assembly. Ariens has developed that headlamp as an assembly that retrofits 2012 Ariens machines and up with the same LED headlamp. Typically the voltage can stay at AC, it does not have to be DC. I have ordered the kit but it is back ordered.


 A lot of things are back ordered right now Town , just the way it is .
My youngest son and his family are posted north of you in Petawawa.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 5, 2021)

Ariensnewb said:


> Back in August I treated myself and ordered a Platinum 24 SHO. My dealer said they would get them 'before winter'. I said OK, not much I can do with it in the summer anyway. Now I am hearing about companies having supply chain issues and part shortages etc... I called my dealer and they said "it'll be here in November", which seems to be cutting it a little close IMO.
> 
> Should I be worried? Has Ariens had any supply issues? Have they started shipping new models yet? Or is it just that my dealer hasn't placed his order yet? So much anxiety over a snowblower.


I am awaiting the Ariens 28" Rapidtrack Platinum SHO. I was called by the dealer yesterday, and was informed that my ship date has been moved back to 11/2/21. He was told by an Ariens rep that the company that makes the tracks is up in Canada, and they are short workers to get the tracks made. He said that Ariens sent some employees up to Canada to help with the manufacturing of the tracks. Sucks waiting, but glad I am buying a company that will send its employees to another company to help with the back order. This speaks highly of Ariens.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Welcome to SBF Shannon, glad to have you here.

Thanks for the information.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

Hmmmmm , that story about worker shortage sounds fishy to me , things in Canada are humming along pretty good. 
About the only thing that slows up production is shortage of parts.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 5, 2021)

nitehawk55 said:


> Hmmmmm , that story about worker shortage sounds fishy to me , things in Canada are humming along pretty good.
> About the only thing that slows up production is shortage of parts.


Thats what I was told by the dealer. Whether or not it is true is another story. I know here in the states, most businesses are short handed and are in need of help.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

Not doubting he said that , it just doesn't sound right .
I worked for Stihl Canada (head office for all of Canada) and I know their dealers are short equipment and parts right now along with most OPE dealers . Biggest issue has been parts not available for manufacturing and of course the ships with containers situation that does not make a whole lot of sense either.
I DO hope you get your blower in time And welcome to the forum.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 5, 2021)

nitehawk55 said:


> Not doubting he said that , it just doesn't sound right .
> I worked for Stihl Canada (head office for all of Canada) and I know their dealers are short equipment and parts right now along with most OPE dealers . Biggest issue has been parts not available for manufacturing and of course the ships with containers situation that does not make a whole lot of sense either.
> I DO hope you get your blower in time And welcome to the forum.


Thanks, I am keeping my 37 year old John Deere 826 until I get the Ariens. It still runs, just doesn't throw snow very far.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Shannon,

I just finished a complete restore teardown on an older JD 826. 

Why is yours not throwing snow? .... Maybe you need an impeller mod? Maybe a belt slipping? Etc....


----------



## Shannon (Oct 5, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> @Shannon,
> 
> I just finished a complete restore teardown on an older JD 826.
> 
> Why is yours not throwing snow? .... Maybe you need an impeller mod? Maybe a belt slipping? Etc....


A couple of years ago, I replaced all three bearings, both belts, new carb, muffler, plug, and gave the rest a full overhaul. It runs well, but with only the 8" impeller, I can barely throw heavy wet snow over the snowbank at the end of my driveway. The Ariens has a 14" impeller, and really throws the snow. I could do the impeller mod, but I think it is finally time to upgrade after so many years.


----------



## bzied (Apr 12, 2019)

I live in the Northeast. My local Honda dealer ordered five, expecting three HSS1332A ATD snowblowers and only received one and it appears that one blower would be his total inventory for this model. I was the lucky winner of this machine, because I was the first to place an order/deposit on it in May of this year. I was apprehensive about the real world availability , given all the talk out there, in terms of lack of product, but one unit, my unit arrived on in late September and it is now in my possession. As of now it appears that this dealer will not be getting anymore of this particular model this season. I am sad for those who were looking forward to obtaining this snowblower for the coming season. Generally speaking, in my limited searching, the dealer showrooms appear to be rather empty of all products, compared to what I recall in the past. Quality, used machines will probably be at a premium and scoffed up early on.


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

Shannon said:


> It runs well, but with only the 8" impeller, I can barely throw heavy wet snow over the snowbank at the end of my driveway.


----------



## Ariensnewb (Oct 4, 2021)

Shannon said:


> Thanks, I am keeping my 37 year old John Deere 826 until I get the Ariens. It still runs, just doesn't throw snow very far.


When I moved earlier this year I gave away my 20+? year old Murray to the neighbors. I always ended up blowing their driveway anyway. It was underpowered, didn't throw very far and I figured with the new house and bigger driveway I should treat myself. Wondering now if I should have held on to the old Murray for a little while longer.

I'll call my dealer again in a week or two but I might just have to bite the bullet and buy an old used one for a backup.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 5, 2021)

oneboltshort said:


>


Any input you can offer to get it to throw snow further would be appreciated


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

+1 on the impeller mod. 8 inch impeller? Gee, I felt cheated with a 10. mod made a noticeable improvement.


----------



## Toolboxhero (Dec 24, 2010)

Check with your dealer to get the most accurate information. Ariens corp. told me that the Pro and Platinum will ship by Nov 1st. Like everyone else, they had a few problems getting a certain part.


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

Shannon said:


> Any input you can offer to get it to throw snow further would be appreciated


First would be an inspection of the impeller area and verify it size and condition. Those JD 826 frequently have 1/4" or larger gap and are prone to having blades bent backwards. An impeller kit, good belts, tight impeller shaft bushing and engine running 3600rpm will throw snow well. 
Very common to see this:


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

oneboltshort said:


> First would be an inspection of the impeller area and verify it size and condition. Those JD 826 frequently have 1/4" or larger gap and are prone to having blades bent backwards. An impeller kit, good belts, tight impeller shaft bushing and engine running 3600rpm will throw snow well.
> Very common to see this:
> View attachment 181211
> 
> ...


Good points for sure. I know when I bought my used and abused machine it was running 100's of RPM short. Easy fix.


----------



## phendric (Oct 5, 2021)

Ariensnewb said:


> I just found this article in the Milwaukee Business Journal, unfortunately I don't have subscription
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I can't access that bizjournals article. Here, however, is a CNN interview of Dan Ariens from June 26, in which he talks about the major difficulty Ariens has had retaining workers. A turnover rate of 50% to more than 100% is crazy!

Is Pres. Biden right, do employers just need to pay more? - CNN Video

Without enough workers, it's difficult to build enough machines.

This aligns with what almost every dealer in my neck of Massachusetts has told me: that Ariens is shipping fewer snow blowers than they've requested, and doing it later than desired. I had one dealer tell me his rep recently told him not to expect anything until at least Feb 2022.


----------



## Ariensnewb (Oct 4, 2021)

Just got off the phone with my dealer, they said that Ariens "just got the engines" and that they are still expecting their shipment within the next few weeks. 
<shrug> never expected so much anxiety over a snowblower.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Maye the blowers will be off-loaded in the spring ... I see some nice price reductions next year on the abundance of leftover blowers, i.e., the ones left in ships over this winter season ...


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

Perhaps but my workplace just got charged a sea container fee of over $430 for just one skid containing water coolers and parts and it wasn't a lot of stuff.
I'm waiting to see if other companies get charged this , we have never been charged that before , only the FOB shipping from the distributor.
If so there will not be any deals.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Northeast Dave said:


> View attachment 181894


Sorry, couldn't help it, the above reminded me of this....
and the rebuttal...










I'm here all week...try the veal...


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

nitehawk55 said:


> Perhaps but my workplace just got charged a sea container fee of over $430 for just one skid containing water coolers and parts and it wasn't a lot of stuff.
> I'm waiting to see if other companies get charged this , we have never been charged that before , only the FOB shipping from the distributor.
> If so there will not be any deals.


Read article about shipping container fees up 10 fold. Cant imagine the effects on everything from TV's to food and vehicles if this doesn't get fixed real soon. Best solution, more manufacturing back in USA.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Mountain Man said:


> Read article about shipping container fees up 10 fold.


I can believe it. An acquaintance told me the other day his buddy has a container full of goods on order or waiting on, shipping bill was generally $3000, now $30,000! That's horrible. We (the consumers) will be paying thru the nose even moreso than we are now.
I was at a local co-op that sells Simplicity a few weeks ago, (very little stock and unknown on when new stock arriving). What was shocking was he told me a $200 push mower will be $600 come spring.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

I just heard yesterday there are now over 160 cargo ships off the coast of California waiting to unload, another new high. Gov. DeSantis opened the docks for any cargo ships that want to reroute to Florida. They have zero backlog. I heard many ships are heading that way through the Panama canal but it's going to take a week for them to get there.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

nitehawk55 said:


> Perhaps but my workplace just got charged a sea container fee of over $430 for just one skid containing water coolers and parts and it wasn't a lot of stuff.
> I'm waiting to see if other companies get charged this , we have never been charged that before , only the FOB shipping from the distributor.
> If so there will not be any deals.


The new normal for now


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

Fact: California has banned trucks older than 2010 and ramped up enforcement. This truck shortage is a big reason freighters cannot offload. 










California emissions law brings “catch me if you can” era to a close


Fleets will not be able to register noncompliant trucks with the DMV.




www.freightwaves.com


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

According to a news story I saw, it takes up to 10 days to unload a single ship, as some carry nearly 10,000 containers! Multiply that times the 160 or so container ships sitting offshore and you see the scope of the problem. Scary to think how our supply chain was so disrupted by a virus that way too many people don't take seriously.


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

Regarding the worker shortages and global supply chain issues:

I sell heavy industrial equipment (food industry) that is built from a mix of Japan, various European countries, and from here in the USA. The lead times are backed up everywhere, (globally) due to a mixture of factors. Largest being the pandemic effects, both inside and outside the USA. Our stuff from Europe seems to be hit the hardest. Lead times have doubled in some instances, from 8 to 16 weeks. 

The problem isn’t just isolated to factory workers. It’s a snowball effect from everywhere. For instance, if the person in charge of ordering raw materials misses work for a day, and hence delays said raw material order, that effect snowballs down the line. 

Add the current situation on shipping (trucking, rail, and sea) and here we are. Remember the container ship Evergreen stuck in the Suez Canal? I’m being told that we are still seeing the after effects of that debacle.

Take for example the chip shortage for new cars. That is shuttering entire product lines. One delay on a single component can really screw up the whole operation.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 5, 2021)

Stopped by the dealer the other day. Shipping has now slipped from this week, to the end of January for the pro 28 rapidtrak. Decided to upgrade to the mountaineering edition, and that shows a ship date of 1/5/2022. Hope it ships by then. The delays have been due to shortage of tracks, engines, and joystick controllers.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

Shannon said:


> Stopped by the dealer the other day. Shipping has now slipped from this week, to the end of January for the pro 28 rapidtrak. Decided to upgrade to the mountaineering edition, and that shows a ship date of 1/5/2022. Hope it ships by then. The delays have been due to shortage of tracks, engines, and joystick controllers.


If I were you and you really need a blower for this winter I would be getting a good used ASAP . I would hold no hope in estimated delivery dates.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

nitehawk55 said:


> If I were you and you really need a blower for this winter I would be getting a good used ASAP . I would hold no hope in estimated delivery dates.


Ditto. In this environment, I'd hold on to what I own, order new, then sell used if you dont have space or need. I always like to have 1 spare of everything, and it has paid off .


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

Mountain Man said:


> Ditto. In this environment, I'd hold on to what I own, order new, then sell used if you dont have space or need. I always like to have 1 spare of everything, and it has paid off .


Ditto times 2.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 5, 2021)

nitehawk55 said:


> If I were you and you really need a blower for this winter I would be getting a good used ASAP . I would hold no hope in estimated delivery dates.


I still have the 37 year old John Deere 826 to keep me going until I get the new one. I almost sold it in August when I ordered the new one. I’m sure glad I decided not to sell the old one yet.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I restored a JD 826 and have another one I just refurbished. Very well built machines.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 5, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> I restored a JD 826 and have another one I just refurbished. Very well built machines.


Indeed they are. I did a refurb a few years ago, but after 37 years, I am treating myself to a new Ariens Mountaineering edition 32” SHO rapidtrak with EFI and hydrostatic transmission.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I guess you are treating yourself ... Enjoy ...


----------



## Ariensnewb (Oct 4, 2021)

Just called my local dealer "should have them before Thanksgiving"

Thankfully we don't usually get a big snow around here until the middle of December.


----------



## DH (Nov 5, 2021)

Ariensnewb said:


> Back in August I treated myself and ordered a Platinum 24 SHO. My dealer said they would get them 'before winter'. I said OK, not much I can do with it in the summer anyway. Now I am hearing about companies having supply chain issues and part shortages etc... I called my dealer and they said "it'll be here in November", which seems to be cutting it a little close IMO.
> 
> Should I be worried? Has Ariens had any supply issues? Have they started shipping new models yet? Or is it just that my dealer hasn't placed his order yet? So much anxiety over a snowblower.


I am in Long Island NY. Ordered a Platinum 24 model 921063 from my local dealer in May. Dealers tells me would be in stock in mid August. Late August he gets his delivery and shows me the packing slip that the 24 Platinum is back ordered , and will be in November, if at all. I called Ariens was told their was an engine shortage (369CC)and that model is in very short supply and may not ship at all. I checked all the local Premier dealers in Nassau and Suffolk county and found one dealer that had three in stock. Went down their the same day, bought it and even got a discount. I have it in my Garage since early September. He is now all sold out and is not getting any more. Sorry, but I hope things change for you, but call Ariens and see what they say


----------



## phendric (Oct 5, 2021)

donheide said:


> I called Ariens was told their was an engine shortage (369CC)and that model is in very short supply and may not ship at all.


That would explain why most of my local dealers also haven't had one and weren't sure when they'd get any.



donheide said:


> ...found one dealer that had three in stock.


Were they built this year or were they leftovers from last year?


----------



## DH (Nov 5, 2021)

phendric said:


> That would explain why most of my local dealers also haven't had one and weren't sure when they'd get any.
> 
> 
> 
> Were they built this year or were they leftovers from last year?


Dealer told me he just got them a few days earlier. The model 921063 is new for 2022


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

My local OPE dealer has 2 Ariens 24" Classic, 1 Toro Powermax 30", and about 12 single stage snowblowers.

No Honda 2 stage snowblower at all.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Was at Lowes in Epping NH yesterday. They had a total of 9 Ariens in stock, 8 Compact 24" for $1199😟( IIRC, $200 OVER LAST YEARS PRICE) And a Deluxe 30. Ton of Craftsman 2 stages, but only glanced at those as I wouldn't ever use one of em.


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

A nearby to me (West Des Moines IA) Lowes had a slew of craftsman machines, about 15 classic Ariens 24”, a few deluxe 24”, and a few 30” Deluxe’s in stock.


----------



## ktl5005 (Oct 19, 2020)

Stolen from Facebook. New 24 Platinum. I’m Uber jealous over the auger box LED light and electric chute controls. Damn, wish I waited a year in getting one…..
I want that LED auger box light as an accessory to buy….


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

ktl5005 said:


> Stolen from Facebook. New 24 Platinum. I’m Uber jealous over the auger box LED light and electric chute controls. Damn, wish I waited a year in getting one…..
> I want that LED auger box light as an accessory to buy….
> View attachment 182847
> View attachment 182849
> ...


I just received my Ariens LED upgrade kit today. I'll have to look up that model number, and see if I can order the bucket led and wire it in. Only thing better is the chute led lights.


----------



## ktl5005 (Oct 19, 2020)

Mountain Man said:


> I just received my Ariens LED upgrade kit today. I'll have to look up that model number, and see if I can order the bucket led and wire it in. Only thing better is the chute led lights.


Yeah I just did the handle bar LED yesterday but the chute one is what’s needed.

apparently this is a special edition model.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

ktl5005 said:


> Yeah I just did the handle bar LED yesterday but the chute one is what’s needed.
> 
> apparently this is a special edition model.


It is. But I would think they would sell the part as a replacement at some point in time. It's in a spot that's more likly to sustain damage or fail.


----------



## Ariensnewb (Oct 4, 2021)

ktl5005 said:


> Stolen from Facebook. New 24 Platinum. I’m Uber jealous over the auger box LED light and electric chute controls. Damn, wish I waited a year in getting one…..
> I want that LED auger box light as an accessory to buy….


Thanks for those pics. that is one sweet looking machine and is the exact model I ordered, 921066. Very glad to see that some of them have started shipping at least. Any idea where the owner of that one is located?


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Ariensnewb said:


> Thanks for those pics. that is one sweet looking machine and is the exact model I ordered, 921066. Very glad to see that some of them have started shipping at least. Any idea where the owner of that one is located?


Have you gotten the machine yet


----------



## Ariensnewb (Oct 4, 2021)

Tony-chicago said:


> Have you gotten the machine yet


Nope. And I have stopped calling my dealer asking when it will arrive. The season is almost over for me anyway. Only had two events, 1st was easily pushable, neighbor helped with the second one. Doubt we will get anything else of significance this year. My order is still open at my dealer but by the time it comes in, if ever, I'll be surprised if I still have the money. It was supposed to be a present for myself but its more of a heartache now. Might end up buying a clunker off Craigslist in June again. 

Lessen learned, don't sell the old blower until you have the new one in hand.


----------



## Davejb (Jan 28, 2018)

Mountain Man said:


> I just received my Ariens LED upgrade kit today. I'll have to look up that model number, and see if I can order the bucket led and wire it in. Only thing better is the chute led lights.


Did you find a part number for the bucket LED?


----------



## GeorgePowell (Mar 17, 2019)

ktl5005 said:


> View attachment 181157
> that LED light in the new design. It’s part number 72104400. Direct for replacement for previous halogen models.


Stay away from efi models if you can. I will be waiting about 3 months according to the dealer for a part ( fuel related) and they are not sure the warranty will be honored. yes , the warranty finishes in March.One would think they could sacrifice a few machines on the assembly line to help arien owners. For comparison l ordered a carburetor for my 17 okd JD to get it up and running this week and received it in 2 days from amazon ....wowww


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Let's see... Ariens can take an efi part from one off the Assembly line, and lose a $2k profit, and use that part on your machine and make $0 profit. Humm, what do you think they would do ? It's all about screwing the customer, and increasing the bottom line.


----------



## Beanhead (Oct 17, 2021)

I stopped by my local OPE dealer and they had a new platinum SHO 24 on the floor. I asked when they got it in and he said the new machines are slowly coming in now. It had a list price of $2099, on sale for $1799 US dollars. There was a professional 28 inch next to it but I didn't look at the price. I was in there getting Hydraulic filters for my mower to get ready for servicing.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

In sale...
I do not think things will get back to the way they were.


----------



## 2AriensGuy (11 mo ago)

My 28 Pro was $2499.


----------



## Ariensnewb (Oct 4, 2021)

I'm still waiting for my dealer to call me. They still have my $100 deposit from last September. 

Although at this point I think I might save the $2500 and buy something used over the summer.


----------



## system (Feb 8, 2021)

Picked up a Kraken 2 weeks ago. Season is done but waiting for next year will probably be just as long a wait at a higher price...


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

About a year or so after you pay.


----------



## system (Feb 8, 2021)

Not me. I called my dealer in Nov or so. Told them I want one. No deposit required. Showed up a few months later. I guess experiences vary...


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

Beanhead said:


> I stopped by my local OPE dealer and they had a new platinum SHO 24 on the floor. I asked when they got it in and he said the new machines are slowly coming in now. It had a list price of $2099, on sale for $1799 US dollars. There was a professional 28 inch next to it but I didn't look at the price. I was in there getting Hydraulic filters for my mower to get ready for servicing.


i was told no more blower production till august?? 
where did you buy from?


----------



## Beanhead (Oct 17, 2021)

Nan_wpg said:


> i was told no more blower production till august??
> where did you buy from?


I had bought a SHO24 last year at the end of July, I ordered it online from a place in Iowa that had 21's in stock. I didn't want to take a chance of not getting one. I had been watching the delivery dates on the new ones getting pushed back. Turns out I only used it 3 times and could have gotten away with the single stage. I did get the 21 for 1599.00 plus 100 for lift-gate delivery. The name of the OPE dealer was AE Outdoor Power.


----------



## Hollowpoint (Oct 20, 2021)

OPE had none in stock, everything coming in was sold Oct 2021. Grabbed Compact at big box for $1199.00 to fit my shed. Just checked Ariens website now price is 1,349.00.


----------



## Ariensnewb (Oct 4, 2021)

Ariensnewb said:


> Back in August I treated myself and ordered a Platinum 24 SHO. My dealer said they would get them 'before winter'.


I didn't realize they meant next winter. Just got the call that my snowblower has arrived, ten months after prdering. Now I'm not sure I really want to spend $2500 on a snowblower that powerful for SE PA. It is a bit overkill and my bank account isn't what it used to be. Maybe downgrade to a Classic or Deluxe or maybe even used. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Hollowpoint (Oct 20, 2021)

Ariensnewb said:


> I didn't realize they meant next winter. Just got the call that my snowblower has arrived, ten months after prdering. Now I'm not sure I really want to spend $2500 on a snowblower that powerful for SE PA. It is a bit overkill and my bank account isn't what it used to be. Maybe downgrade to a Classic or Deluxe or maybe even used. Decisions, decisions.


Depends on how much you have to do. Live in Lehigh Valley, made do with Auto Turn Compact 920029 modified with heated grips and LED's. Would have preferred Deluxe 24 but stepped down to the Compact for the shed.


----------



## Ariensnewb (Oct 4, 2021)

I ended up downgrading to the Deluxe 24. Will be delivered next week. No way I needed a Platinum SHO, we only had one event last winter over 3 inches. That much power sure would have been fun and my bank account agreed last year but this year a Deluxe 24 will do just fine.


----------



## alyaz (Oct 18, 2020)

Fwiw, in Canada there are quite a few Ariens (last years models) in Eastern Canada. My dealer in BC, found what I was looking for and is having it shipped at last years pricing for $200. Still cheaper than the $600 Yamaha wanted just for PDI/Freight/Docs. Love my Yamaha toys but I’m kinda done with their price gouging and never any part, no matter how small, in stock.


----------

